# BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte



## BB-cruiser (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Boardis hier einmal Eure Fänge rein damit man weiß was geht oder geht nichts #c|rolleyes |supergri


----------



## rahnschote (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

War zuletzt am 13.5 los (wenn das noch als aktuell gillt),bei ententeichwetter auf der ostsee vor sierksdorf,(nicht steilküste sondern vor den hochhäusern)waren zu zweit draußengegen 6h. zirka halb 7 waren wir 1000 meter vor land,und da hat es 20min richtig geknallt jeder wurf nen biss... dorsch auf dorsch in größen zwischen 40-60 cm ,leider ca.die hälfte wieder ausgestiegen ,konnten aber 6 leo´s verhaften|supergri.danach bis 11h noch ein paar hornis,alle auf 15g smelt gefangen...


----------



## Sween (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Dahme 2 Hornis mehr ging nicht, leider #d und das mit 2 Mann


----------



## pjfighter (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

moin,
habe gerad meine jungfernfahrt hinter mir,zwar nicht auf der ost-oder nordsee aber ich poste es trotzdem mal hier

bin ca.14uhr gestartet bei top wetter und null wind,leider setzte nach 40 min bis 19uhr dauerregen ein,war trotzdem ein toperlebnis und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem angeln vom boot aus.habe 4 hechte gefangen,einen 75er zum mitnehmen.
http://img441.*ih.us/img441/4778/dsc00230wv5.jpg 

schöne sache mit dem bb,freue mich schon auf den ersten meterhecht|supergri

gruss pjfighter


----------



## Salty Waterboy (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Hallo, bin neu im Board und wollt mal fragen, wie weit ich mit dem BB, bei glatter Ostsee, raus wagen kann, ohne das es Lebensgefährlich wird? In der Nachricht von rahnschote, hat er ja geschrieben, das er 1000m vor der Küste war! Ist das nicht ein wenig zu weit? mfg bellyfisher  ps: Will vor Boltenhagen/Redewisch mit dem BB raus!


----------



## MichaelB (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Moin,

welcome on board Bellyfisher #h

Dies hier ist der Thread für aktuelle Fänge, Dein Crossposting hast Du in einem reinen Sammel-Thread für BBs an sich und das passende Zubehör gesetzt... vielleicht stellst Du Deine Frage mal als eigenes Thema oder benutzt die Suchfunktions des Boards :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Salty Waterboy (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Wie kann ich das denn als eigenes Thema angeben? mfg bellyfisher


----------



## fimo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Moin Moin liebe Mädels & Jungs,

heute bin ich mal mit dem Belly in der Eckernförder Bucht rumgepaddelt; schön auf ca. 14m auf Dorsch gepilkt. Der war aber nicht da. Dann dachte ich mir, dass ich ja noch die Heringvorfächer im Gepäck habe. Zweiter Wurf brachte zwei zappelnde Makrelen. Viertel Stunde später Biss und ein Riesenfisch springt aus dem Wasser. Eine Meerforelle. Und das auf Heringsvorfächer und das im (Vor-)Sommer. Der Drill dauerte gefühlt ewig aber in echt bestimmt 5 Minuten. Natürlich ist an einem solchen Tag auch der Kescher schön trocken zu hause. Doch dann konnte ich die Knapp-Halbmeter-Meerforelle landen. Noch zwei-dreimal geworfen, und wieder zwei Makrelen. Das wäre vielleicht mit den Makrelen auch noch so weiter gegangen, jedoch war das Heringsvorfach total vertüddelt. Nun ja, beim Zurückpaddeln den Sonnenuntergang genossen und ein Liedchen gepfiffen. Morgen werde ich wieder auf Makrele, o ich muss zur Kieler Woche, dann halt übermorgen.

Ach, herrlich so Omega-3-Fettsäuren selber aus der Ostsee holen...

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

geile meile fimo!!! glückwunsch dazu!!!!


----------



## Laichhaken (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

mensch ich wußte gar nicht das man makrelen in der ostsee fangen kann...... wäre ja mal einen versuch wert.... glückwunsch zu den fängen...


----------



## Tyron (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Petri Heil fimo!

Schönes Ding!


----------



## theactor (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

HI,

ein WAHNSINN, fimo! 
Scheints, es gibt keine "Saisonpause" mit dem Belly auf der Ostsee...
Makrelen vom Belly -- das muss rocken!!!
Wieder was dazu gelernt!! #h

Fettes Petri!!


----------



## fimo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*



paddy schrieb:


> mensch ich wußte gar nicht das man makrelen in der ostsee fangen kann...



... ne, das waren auch meine ersten. Die "Alten" haben immer erzählt, ja im Sommer schön auf Makrele hier in der Eckernförderbucht. Angefixt kann ich es kaum abwarten, wieder mit dem Belly loszupaddeln. Und tatsächlich, Makrelen vom BB rocken...

Na dann bis bald im Board oder noch besser aufm Wasser... |wavey:

fimo


----------



## Peterpaul (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Glückwunsch zur schönen Mefo und zu den Makrelen. Geil!


----------



## Watfischer84 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Sauber, Petri zum tollen Fang.
Also Makrele vom Belly... klingt geil.


----------



## rahnschote (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

War gestern abend noch los, von 19-22h vor niendorf...mit patanoster und watti´s...-2klene dorsche und 7 wittlinge...
leider keine platte...#d war aber trozdem nen schöner abend...
werd mir wohl demnächst auch mal nen buttlöffel zulegen...


----------



## fimo (2. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Am 31.07; 18.30 - 21.00; Eckernförder Bucht - auf Grund des starken Westwindes tief im Inneren der Bucht herumgepaddelt; Wattwurm an der Grund-Nachläufer-Montage mit Spinnerblättchen; Sollten Butts werden; Sind drei Dorschis (45 - 50 cm) geworden. Fazit: Auch jetzt kann man gut in der Ostsee fangen!

Ahoi, |wavey: fimo


----------



## BB-cruiser (2. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Hai fimo wenigstens einer ist unterwegs und fängt sogar Glückwunsch#6mach uns mal schlau in welcher Tiefe du gefischt hast ich kann zwar in moment nicht zum Bellyboarden (Arbeitsunfall )#qbin aber in 3-4 Wochen wieder hergestellt und dann muß ich ganz dringend aufs ostseewasser denn mein Fishcat ist fast unter einer dicken Staubschicht verschwunden Gruß Roland#h


----------



## theactor (2. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

HI,

@fimo: Deine Posts machen immer wieder Ostseelust #6
Petri zu den Fängen! 

Ab September geht es auch wieder verstärkt anne Küst! |wavey:


----------



## fimo (2. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ... mach uns mal schlau in welcher Tiefe du gefischt hast ...


Wechselnd und ungewiss. 

Wie gesagt, auf Grund des starken Windes habe ich meine Paddeltour im Inneren der Förde gestartet und zwar am Eckf.-Südstrand/Tauchstation; Von hier hat mich der Wind sehr schnell nach Kiek Ut gepustet (leicht schräg/parallel zum Strand) und von dort bin ich ganz langsam wieder zurück, jedes Verarzten der Dorsche hat meinen Rückweg wieder verlängert :g. 
Aber richtig tief war es da nicht; wollte doch einen der platten Freunde einladen...



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ...(Arbeitsunfall ).... ...


  |scardie:



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ...bin aber in 3-4 Wochen wieder hergestellt ...


   #v



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ...und dann muß ich ganz dringend aufs ostseewasser denn mein Fishcat ist fast unter einer dicken Staubschicht verschwunden Gruß Roland#h


#v  .

 ahoi, fimo

PS: Am Wochenende soll es doch wieder aller-bestes-Belly-Wetter geben...

PPS: Die eine Nachläufermontage bestand aus einem  zum quasi-Buttlöffel ver-hämmerten alter Effzett-Blinker ohne Drillig aber zwei Wirbeln auf jeder Seite, 40cm Vorfach, Spinnerblättchen, Lockperlen über dem 2/0-Haken mit Wattwurm. (Manchmal auch interessant sowas; und Variationen ohne Ende..)


----------



## fimo (4. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Moinsen,

ich war heute wieder mal paddeln. Und zwar am Ausgang der Eckernförder Bucht nähe Dänisch-Nienhof. 14.00 - 21.30 mit einmal Landgang zwecks Urinieren. Fänge: 7 Dorsche (45 - 55cm). Als erstes biss ein kliener Dorsch, der wieder schwimmt. Dann biss ein Hornhecht auf den Pilker; kurz vorm Belly löste sich der Hornie und der Pilker kam mir entgegen geflogen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich meine Sonnenbrille auf, so habe ich nur unter dem Auge eine kleine Wunde. Weiteres wollte auf den Pilker nicht einteigen. Da die Grund-Wattwurm-Rute Dorsch brachte, baute ich die zweite Rute auch um zum Grundangeln. Da die eine Rute, die mit Pilker und 40cm Vorfach, Butthaken und Wattwurm bestückt war, immer wieder Fisch brachte und die andere Grundrute mit dem Spinnerblättchen und Perlengedöns nix zu Tage förderte, wurde auch bei dieser Rute der schlichte Butthaken eingesetzt und dann lief es da auch. Gefischt habe ich ca. auf 9m. Ein seltsames Fischlein mit durchgängiger Rückenflosse (vielleicht ein Klippenbarsch) (15cm) biss auch noch - so einen Fisch hatte ich vorher noch nie aus der Ostsee gezogen; schwimmt wieder.

Kurz vor dem Heimpaddeln sind noch vier Schweinswale aufgetaucht und haben sich immer mal wieder blicken lassen; zwei Erwachsene mit jeweils einem kleinen. 

Na denne bis bald mal an der Küste & im Board.

Ahoi, fimo

PS: Sonnencreme wäre prima gewesen
PPS: Wirklich gut, dass ich die Sonnenbille trug. Das mit dem Pilker hätte sonst ins Auge gehen können...


----------



## pohlk (9. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Da hast ja richtig Schwein gehabt mit dem Pilker, mönsch mönsch...


----------



## dat_geit (9. August 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Klasse Bericht Fimo und wirklich Glück gehabt.

Wollte ab Mitte August auch das ein oder andere Mal in deiner Nähe mit dem Belly jagen.

Melde mich dann über den BB-Mitanglerthread.

Bis dahin weiter Petri Heil und Glück für alles andere.

Andy


----------



## fimo (19. September 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

... Moin moin, liebe AB-Gemeinde,

am Montagabend habe ich mal wieder mein Belly zu Wasser gelassen. Es regnete ab-und-an und war recht windstill. Wie so häufig bin ich bei Dänisch-Nienhof (DN) auf die Leopardenjagd gegangen und konnte auch zwei der Gesellen zum Mitkommen überreden; zwei weitere haben es sich kurz vor dem BB anders überlegt. Vielleicht war ich nicht konzentriert genug, da es vorerst mein letzter BB-Ausflug auf der Ostsee war und ich die Blicke rüber nach Damp und zum Kieler Leuchturm genoss. Auch ein herrliches Belly-Butt-Revier dort in DN, wenn man Würmchen dabei hat. Desweiteren konnte ich dort schon häufig das durch Dinoflagelaten hervorgerufene Meeresleuchten beobachten, teilweise in heftiger Konzentration. Ein bißchen rüber nach links liegt die Betonschute, ein Wrack. Wenn nirgends was ging, dort lief es häufig und dann waren die Dorschis auch immer von guter Größe. Nun hat dort direkt am Strand eine Tauchschule eröffnet; seitdem hab ich das Wrack nicht mehr beangelt. Die Leos suchen sich bestimmt ein neues Domizil, wenn häufig so ein Taucher in die Stube schaut. Warum ich hier so aus dem Nähkästchen plaudere? Ich ziehe um - aber glücklicherweise habe ich immer noch das Salzwasser vor der Haustür und zwar den Atlantik an der Westküste Irlands. Ob man da BellyBooten kann? Wohl eher auf den Süßwasserseen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich immer wieder den Berichten der OstseeBellyCrew lauschen. Haltet die Ohren steif und weiterhin ein dickes Glück Auf, äh Petri Heil von mir.
Ahoi, fimo |wavey:


----------



## rahnschote (25. September 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

war sonntag spontan los,bei dem ententeich-wetter...vor scharbeutz bei der ostseetherme,war mein erster versuch dort!War gegen halb 8 auf dem wasser bekam ne stunde später die ersten 2 untermaßigen dorsche,kurz darauf einen zum mitnehmen,dann war über ne std nix,bin denn 100m zurückgepaddelt und da war mehr los so auf 9meter tiefe,bekam auf 3 würfe 3 dorsche um die 50cm,danach noch eine meerforelle von ca 35 cm(auf pilker.|bigeyes..schon meine 2te dieses jahr auf pilker)!kurz darauf noch nen 45er und nen untermaßigen,hab dann schluß gemacht gegen halb 12!war ein perfekter tag:q


----------



## Hamsterson (26. September 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

@fimo

Komisch, dass wir uns da nie gesehen haben. Denn dies ist und war meine Lieblingsstelle, wo ich bestimmt schon hundert mal vom BB geangelt habe. War letzten Samstag wieder da. So gegen 16 Uhr losgepaddelt, die Tonne, den Wrack alles durchgekämmt. Es gab aber nicht mal einen einzigen Zupfer. Dann ging es noch weiter nach draussen, bis ich die ersten Zupfer hatte. Das waren jedoch keine Dorsche sondern Wittlinge, die eine Zeit lang nicht hacken konnte. Dann bastelte ich einen Paternoster mit mini-Twistern und ruck-zuck hatte etwa 25 Stück am Galgen. Auf dem Rückweg von dem Wrack so 20-30 Meter landwärts, wo es wieder weniger tief wird, erwischte ich einen Riesenschwarm Dorsche, die voll am fressen waren. In einer Viertelstunde noch 8 Dorsche gefangen  und ab nach Hause. Ein guter Angeltag.


----------



## fimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

@Hamsterson

Schade, dass wir uns bisher nicht getroffen habe und ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen. Übermorgen geht es ab nach Galway an der Westküste Irlands, wo ich die nächsten zwei Jahre wohnen, arbeiten und angeln werde...

Ahoi und alles Gute, fimo


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

Guten Abend hab mir Heute nen Sonnenbrand in WH abgeholt achja und Fisch gab es auch 10Stk. 6 von den Selbstmördern sind jetzt gespaltete Persönlichkeiten im Froster, mühsam erpaddelt in ca. 4Std.  |rolleyes


----------



## Meerforellenfan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

komisch nix von den 8 bellyboatern die gestern vor dahme paddelten und den sack voller dorsche hatten
vom strand ging bei dem flachwasser nix


----------



## Bellyangler (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

moin! mein erster eintrag... und gleich ein fangbericht: wir (ich und mein vater) waren auch in WH unterwegs und haben gut fagen! am späten nachmittag gings los und dorsch auf dorsch biss bis zum abend. dann ging komischerweise fast nix mehr. war am ende aber ein erfolgreicher tag mit 18 fischen und einer  meerforelle, die sich leider kurz vor der landung verabschidete...


----------



## Bellyangler (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Aktuelle Fangberichte*

hier noch 2 bilder...


----------

